
Follow the Bitcoin: Wikileaks - lelf
https://medium.com/crytpo-politics/follow-the-bitcoin-wikileaks-f2218dece347
======
csomar
__Blockchain.info also provides the estimated IP of the first node that
broadcasted a transaction to the blockchain which allows us to map the
geographical sources of the transactions that include this information and
estimate the influence that either Russia 🇷🇺 or China 🇨🇳 had in the
organization through Bitcoin donations.

This is wrong. This is the IP address that first broadcasted the transaction
to the blockchain.info node. Nobody can know where the transaction came from.

